# Wi-Fi on Trains in Boston



## Casey-Jones (Mar 7, 2008)

Thought this would be a good discussion. Boston has put Wi-Fi on a commuter rail line. I think this is so cool. I have taken the train cross country around a half dozen times. Mostly when I was young , but most recent 3 years ago. From Boston to Colorado. Wi-Fi would have made the trip so much better. Amtrak isnt what it use to be I must say. That's another thread.
Being able to go on the Internet whilst traveling sounds cool to me. Here's ware I read it
It sure would help in bring train travel back in America.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is an awsome idea and should draw some people... So many travellers today, especially business men, always have their laptops in front of them, and now they will be able to do this in trains :thumbsup:


----------

